# Can I bring a hedgehog to college?



## Dansie

I'm hoping to get a hedgehog soon, and if I do, I will probably have it through college, or at least for a few years into college (i'm 15 right now) so I was wondering, could I bring a hedgehog to college with me? Would it be allowed in a dorm? Any other advice would help too!


----------



## Immortalia

From my knowledge, most dorms do not allow pets. Unless it's some near/off-campus housing where you're basically living in a townhouse type with a bunch of people, and even then, you'd probably need permission. 
There HAVE been cases of people sneaking a pet into dorms(including hedgehogs), but it's not a very smart thing to do. Especially since the college could expel you if they found out, or give you a week to find the pet a new home, etc etc(I'm only guessing). 

Also, by that time, the hedgie would be older, possibly needing more vet visits, special needs. Would you be able to meet all the special needs and requirements? Many hedgies NEED warmer temperatures as they grow older(they may have been fine at 74 when younger, but one day goes into hibernation at the same temperature because of ageing, and needs warmer temp like 78). Will you have a car when in college? What if your hedgie suddenly needed to see the emergency vet? Would you have the $ and the travel ability to immediately rush your hedgie to the vet? Also, being first year college student, would you have TIME to take care of your elder hedgie? Would you notice ailments? Would you still take your hedgie out daily to bond, to check over, make sure all is well? 
My first year was full of school work and going out to explore the city. 

And while YOU may not mind washing a poop covered wheel in the bathroom or kitchen sink, the other people using that same sink might, and then go complain. 

Dorm rooms are also VERY small. I know mine was. All I had in there was a single bed, a desk, a mini fridge, drawers, a very very small closet, and I had about 1mX1m free space :lol: which of course... held my chair. 

When I went off to university, I left my animals at home, and I satisfied myself with a beta fish in my dorm room(which refused to die, even 3 years later :lol: ). After first year, I got my own apartment, and moved my cats out with me, as well as my birds. And now my remaining cat stays with my mom and I have my hedgie travelling everywhere with me. I have my own car, I have money for my animals(and always 100% supported by my mom if I ever need help). 

Honestly, right now, in order for you to even think about getting a hedgie, is to make sure you have full support from your parents. Talk to them, make some plans. If you really want a hedgie right now, see if they would be willing to take care of the hedgie if you do move out to dorms.

I'm glad that you are asking this ahead of time, as many don't and end up having to give their hedgie away on craigslist or something.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

It would just depend on the college but most likely if you live in the dorms it will probably be no. When I was in college it was two people in a room so it makes it hard to control who has access to your hedgie when you are gone. Without fail there is always someone in a group that thinks it would be funny to feed something to a pet that is crazy and shouldn't be eatten or messing around for a laugh. Another thing is most dorms don't allow anything but a fish. Even if the dorm did allow it, dorm rooms are usually pretty small where the only space a hedgie can usually fit would be the closet which has bad ventillation. Another thing from memory is that freshman year is a big change and usually the amount of homework and assignments takes a lot of getting used to because of the amount of time and effort that goes into them. This depends on how many classes you take but I usually did 15-19 credit hours a semester which left sleep and food on stolen time. 

I'm not trying to be discouraging but sharing the experience as I remember it. I do give you big kudos for thinking of the future, you sound very mature for your age


----------



## silvercat

When I stayed in res there were no pets allowed. When I lived in apartments with friends, we were allowed pets but I wouldn't have risked it with the amount of people passing through & general university behaviour. 

That said, I'd like to comment that it's really great to see you thinking ahead. It shows your responsibility towards caring for a hedgehog.


----------



## hihihishite

It really does depends on where you go, who you live with, and where you live. The others have brought up some great points.

Personally, when I went to college I had a dwarf hamster in a large cage. Pets were definitely not allowed, but honestly no one cares as long as you don't go around showing/telling everyone. I bought my hamster after knowing the people I was living with, and with it being ok with my roommate. We lived in an apartment style dorm that had it's own bathroom so it was easier to clean and be discrete about it. I did live with one OCD korean that would be freaked out if I cleaned the cage in the tub, so there are people out there like that.


If you live in a normal style dorm (which you probably will for at least a year), you will have a community bathroom with showers (not tubs) and everyone on the floor will know you have an animal. Most RAs (resident assistants) and other people don't care what you do, but you might end up with some lame people. You also need to be considerate to your roommate. Whoever you live with might turn out to be ok, but they may bring over some shady friends or throw wild parties. Crazy things happen in college.


It is a bad idea to bring an animal before knowing about your living situation. If you do eventually decide to bring a pet, make sure you have a backup plan in case you get busted. I never got busted, but I know some people with cats that did (the cat would sit in the window and housing saw). 

They won't expel you (they want your money!) but they will give you a week to find a new place for the animal. The worst they will do is kick you out of housing if you don't find a new place.

Bring your animals home over breaks because housing inspects the place. The fire inspectors will come randomly over the year, but they thought my hamster was cute and didn't care. If you are worried, throw a blanket over the cage before they come. They're not allowed to go snooping through your stuff. Also consider that you may not be at the dorm when the alarms go off. The fire alarms are LOUD so your hedgehog will be subjected to that.


If you live off-campus you can do whatever you want as long as it's ok with the lanlord.

Edit: Some other things to consider...
Dorms are generally very warm, which will lead to some idiot opening the window and leaving it open all night.
You may not mind the constant running in the wheel at night, but light sleepers will be driven nuts.


----------



## hedgielover

When I was getting ready for University I couldn't afford the first payment they wanted me to make on the dorm so I ended up getting an apartment (plus I didn't like the idea of living in a dorm). For my situation the apartment was cheaper than paying for a dorm and a food plan. This has allowed me to have pets without worrying about hiding them. Also I don't have to move every year when the University closes for holidays and summer etc. 

What you need to consider right now ... 

who will be paying for your education and housing expenses? Will they mind paying for a hedgehog as well? will you be able to afford it on our own? 

what will your living situation be (at home, in an apartment, in a dorm)? - think about what you would prefer and where you are thinking about going to college. 

If you go away to school will someone in your family look after the hedgehog? 

If you don't have your own income will your parents mind paying for expenses? 

If you do have your own income will you be able to afford vet bills and all the other costs that come with a hedgehog? 

Will you have time? This is a hard consideration. When I got Quigley I didn't think about having to be home by a certain time to feed him and such. Most days this is not a problem but every so often we go out and want to stay out late (e.g. new years eve, birthdays, seeing movies)


----------



## krbshappy71

You have all brought up excellent points. I just want to reinforce the fact that the POOPY SMELL in the middle of the night as they run on their wheel, is very, very strong, I would not want to share a dorm room with anyone with a hedgehog, sorry, the smell wakes me up at night. Its one thing when its your own pet and you signed up for it but if someone is forcing you to be around that sort of smell, that's unfair to the roommate. Yuck. You can control your own situation but not how the other person is going to react. I would not plan to take your hedgehog with you, come up with a backup plan such as leaving it at home or with a friend. 

I would think the stress of moving in and out of the dorm over breaks wouldn't be good for the hedgehog either but that would probably depend on how frequent it is. My biggest concerns would be the smell and the fact that you cannot control what other people do around your animal when you are gone. (in regards to noise, heating & cooling of the room, if they are feeding it, playing irresponsibly with it, etc)


----------



## Immortalia

Haha, I was going to add the part about SMELL :lol: 
I keep my boy in my room when I'm at mother's, and it's fine for the most part because my room is large enough that I'm a decent distance away. However, I would NOT want to have my boy in a room the size of what my dorm room was, as his cage would probably end up directly beside my bed. 

Also, just a note about the "stress of travelling". There are SOME hedgies who are ok with a lot of travelling. I travel with my boy back and forth from my apartment near school, to my mother's pretty much every weekend(it's only an hour drive). And he has done great with it. I just always make sure his "bed" fleece has been used for a few days prior so that his 'home smell' never changes. We have never seen any sort of green stress poop.


----------



## chaos_emerald

I got my hedgie last year, a year before I moved off to a dorm.
My dorm does not allow pets (I have snuck her in a few times when she was sick so I could keep a better eye on her).
She lives with my sister who is about 10 minutes from my university.
Unless your parents are willing to care for the hedgehog while you're away (mine will--only if it's absolutely necessary, like finals week or something). College is time consuming and it is difficult to get to Emmy every night. But I do, and I make sure to plan at least 30 minutes of bonding time, usually i'll bring my books to my sister's and hold her in my lap while I study.
Make sure you have a place to keep a hedgehog! I know most dorms do not allow anything other than fish. 
Her vet lives very close to my university as well, and we've had to make two visits, but of which were time consuming and the money came from my graduation fund. Make sure you will be able to afford vet visits yourself. My parents are willing to pay (ish) but I feel much better paying for it. 
A hedgehog in college is not easy-- but it's doable! I love her and still don't regret having her in the least. Plus everyone I know on campus is begging to see her. 
Most importantly-- MAKE SURE YOU WILL BE COMMITTED TO THIS ANIMAL. 
Things change when you are in college-- priorities change. Just remember that.


----------



## emeko

I pretty much agree with what everyone has said, some good points have been made. 

But I will also offer a different perspective. 

I'm in university. In a dorm. First year, and I'm pulling off the whole "stealth pet" thing. I'd had Beck for two years before, and there was just no way I would part ways with him. Just. Not. an option. I'm not just being a spoiled brat, but I'm ridiculously close with my animals, and I don't bond well with people. I would have been so horribly depressed without him, and it literally would have been the difference between me making it through first year or not. Whether I'm with people or not, I'm alone. The only time I'm not is with my animals. So.

My cage fits quite nicely in my wardrobe, so the cage is not visible when you look in. If anyone important ever did come in, I could shut the doors. My room mates were all good with it. So we just do our thing. I've gotten awfully good at smuggling him in and out of the building. I've had vet problems, and I've dealt with having to walk a hedgehog in the small of my back under my coat (because it was winter and I had no mode of transportation) to get him to the vet to treat health problems. He goes back and forth with me when I go home, and I've had to make sure I have adequate setups and supplies at both places. It's a lot to keep track of. But for me, it was worth it. And I wouldn't do it differently if I could do it again. I've grown even closer to him since I started school because he is in such close viscinity with me now. So, I wouldn't necessarily recommend it, but it can be done. *shrugs*


----------



## princessbuttercup

I know it's been a while since posts have been made, but I have a collegiate hedge as well. I finished my second year and I was in a dorm room with one roommate, and will be in the same situation next year. My roommate is a light sleeper, so I am going to get a new wheel which is quieter for next year. The smell is not that great, but my roommate has no problem with telling me when she thinks it smells bad so that I can do a heavy-duty cleaning.
My RA was great, the cage sat opposite of the door so that I'm pretty sure she knew that it was there, but she said that if "she doesn't see it and doesn't hear it that she doesn't know about it". But you never know who you'll have patrolling your hall. 

I used to carry her big cage with me back home when I did go, and anyone I passed in the hall knew I had some sort of critter. But no one really bothered me. It really wasn't too bad. I can give her lots of attention and provide what I need for her.

I'm also very fortunate in having an amazing roommate that is honest and tolerates the occasional noise and smell at night. But I will say I am overwhelmed with guilt when the smell just wont go away in that small space. But if you're going to be a freshman with a roommate you've never met or lived with before, I'd say don't do it for that reason alone. The first year at school was hard enough and roommate problems are bound to come up. You don't want a fight to occur and then have your roommate ratting you out to your RA. The hedge itself isn't that hard to handle, but the roommate situation is very delicate and is a huge factor of your college experience.


----------



## EryBee

Dorms, almost universally, only allow fish. I live in an on-campus apartment and I am very lucky that my roommate allows me to have my hedgehog, otherwise it would be a big no no. I also have my boyfriend to come and take care of my hedgie when I am at work. Sneaking a hedgehog into a dorm has too many variables that could go wrong. I suggest that you either live off campus or make sure your parents are willing to care for your pet if you can't. Also, you might be too busy with school to give your hedgie the proper time and care he/she will need. Think long and hard before you go ahead and make the commitment.


----------



## Sarahg

Like everyone else has said, it depends on where you go to school, but I know that Macalester college here in St. Paul actually has hedgehogs on their approved dorm room pets list!


----------

